# challenged required sur Instagram, comment résoudre?



## Can01 (20 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à me connecter à mon compte IG depuis 2 jours. Lorsque j'introduis mes données, il me marque Challenge required.

J'ai beau à essayer via le pc ou plusieurs téléphones, mais en vain. J'ai également tenté via mot de passe oublié mais cela ne change rien puisque je reçois le lien par SMS ou par mail et lorsque je clique c'est la même chose..

Merci de m'aider svp!!


----------

